
Facebook's Zuckerberg may lose majority voting control if he exits - altstar
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-proxyfiling-idUSKCN0YP08L
======
arnvald
And since he's got a majority now, this will happen only if he agrees (and
votes "yes"), right?

